# Einsteiger, Visual Basic, ein button 2 funktionen ? :)



## Chrismettal (15. Februar 2011)

Hey, sorry ich bin noch recht neu in Visual Basic
deswegen wollte ich mal fragen ob mir jemand sagen kann wie ich es hinbekomme das wenn ich einmal auf einen knopf drücke wird .. zb eine textbox grün, und wenn ich noch einmal clicke wird sie blau odersowas in der art ^^ hauptsache abwechselnd 2 funktionen

ich glaube ich muss irgendwie eine variable erstellen und die mit if an den button verwenden.. aber ich weiss leider nicht wie 

danke im vorraus 

EDIT:
ich habs raus  probieren hilft



> Public Class Form1
> Dim Variable As String
> 
> 
> ...



Ist unorganisiert und unprofessionell aber es läuft so wie es soll 
danke trodzdem @all


----------



## bingo88 (16. Februar 2011)

Für einfache 0/1 Klamotten bietet sich eher eine boolean Variable an (kann true oder false als Wert annehmen). Musst mal schaun, wie das in VB heißt (Bool, Boolean, etc.)


----------



## Chrismettal (16. Februar 2011)

für das einfache programm macht es keinen unterschied ob string oder bool  ich weiss was du meinst un glaub einfach mal das es wirklich bool heisst ^^

bei grösseren programmen mit nur 2 zuständen werd ich das dann benutzen danke


----------

